# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісні про казкових героїв.

## leonora_

Не знаю куда выставить. Может Лена перенесет
ПЕСЕНКИ ИЗ МУЛЬТИКОВ  http://koshki-mishki.ru/songs.html 
Детские песни Ильи и Елены Челноковых     http://dreamiech.ru/music/albums/

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Обновите ссылку, пожалуста ))). Ну очень надо!


http://alekseev.numi.ru/skazki.php

----------

Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019), Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Пираты http://files.mail.ru/DDSEN8


девочки ссылка устарела, вот на народе пираты.rar

----------

Пономарёва Александра (24.11.2018)

----------


## viculy

Выход Бабы Яги:

  "Я живу в лесу дремучем,

   Меня знает Ёж колючий...."

http://files.mail.ru/AFF355F8160E49F6BC6294E326716035

----------


## viculy

Песенка на украинском языке "Баба Яга"

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3uDL/Nurci5zb4

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Сообщение от Ирина Викторовна муза  
> Золушка http://files.mail.ru/AIO2VN
> Обновите, пожалуйста


Ловите Золушку https://yadi.sk/d/RWdG7nlIkJLyG и минус https://yadi.sk/d/73LuuE1akJLzR https://yadi.sk/d/IvDg6Gq3kJM2e Золушка и принц https://yadi.sk/d/k8rNsevUkJM3o



> Сообщение от Ирина Викторовна муза  
> Подборка про Бабу ягу Баба яга.zip
> и эта тоже устарела Обновите, пожалуйста


Баба Яга https://yadi.sk/d/XU9ovNYokJMSq  минус https://yadi.sk/d/SA068J_ikJMTs https://yadi.sk/d/d8_kAyF8kJMU6 https://yadi.sk/d/bW-vMvV0kJMUg  минус https://yadi.sk/d/K06xllU7kJMVA

----------

dzvinochok (22.09.2017), ina (23.06.2018), muzik (12.09.2017), tanjika (20.03.2017), ЛанаНа1 (23.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (22.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.07.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Пісня про мушку* ось тут https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5468123

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Поделились девочки в "Одноклассниках"
Ксения Блюм - Поросёнок,хрю-ки-хрю.mp3
Документ Microsoft Word.docx

----------

Kolpachiha (29.08.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.07.2018)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...75bbb#uploader

ВЕСЕЛА ПІСЕНЬКА "КОЛОБОК"   ГУРТ "ВІТАМІНКИ"

----------

Natysja12 (18.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...25ac2#uploader

СУЧАСНА ТА ВЕСЕЛА ПІСНЯ-КАЗКА "ЧЕРВОНА ШАПОЧКА" Н. САВКО

----------

